# 2018 CAROLINA SKIFF 1655 JVX $21,995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS CAROLINA SKIFF IS READY TO GO FISHING HAS SUZUKI 50 HP MOTOR UNDER 100 HOURS, GPS, FISH FINDER, TRIM TABS, LIVE WELLS, VERY CLEAN CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140 































































*


----------

